# Black ball cookies



## Raven348 (Oct 15, 2008)

I've taken the liberty of translating this recipe. This is a really good pastry that is very easy to make. The units is in metric because I don't know the other one.

Black ball cookies:

75 grams of butter
1.5 decilitre sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla sugar
4 decilitre rolled oats
2 tablespoons of cacao
3 tablespoons of strong cold coffee

Mix everything together, when it's a dough, simply make balls, then roll the balls in pearl sugar. No cooking is required and it's a great tasting pastry to eat with your coffee.

------

Another similar pastry is the rice balls:

Here is the translated recipe:

100 gram butter
1 decilitre sugar
2 tablespoons of vanilla sugar
2 decilitre of rolled oats
2 decilitre puff rice

Simply mix the ingredients, add half of the puff rice to the mix, then make a dough. Make balls and roll the balls in the rest of the puff rice.

---

I don't know if you have all ingredients where you happen to be, but if you do I highly recommend making some *black balls* or rice balls, they are delicious.

If anyone wants to change the units so Americans and Liberians can understand I welcome it.

Edit: Ok, I see the name was changed, it's understandable since it's an offensive word. Anyhow, if you are going to search for the pastry they are called "n-word balls"


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

metric !!!!!!!!!  lol (I will have my son to help me there. 

Alright I will tell you I had to 'do a search' on some of the ingredients 

cacao - Chocolate/cocoa
vanilla sugar - found a recipe, on how to make ... :2thumb:
pearl sugar - not sure where I can find it ... but I'll see what I can work out. 

Thanks for the recipes ...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I :google: and found a recipe.

Blah Blah Blog: November 2008

about half way down she gives the recipe with cup conversion.

3 1/4 c oats
1 1/4 c sugar
6 T cocoa (unsweetened powder)
1 t vanilla
2/3 c softened butter
6 T cold coffee

I am going to make some tonight. I'll let you know how they turn out.

ETA:mixed and chilling in the 'fridge. Yummy so far.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> I :google: and found a recipe.
> 
> Blah Blah Blog: November 2008
> 
> ...


Thanks !!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

YUMMY!! We call them "no-bake" cookies. My mom and her mom made them when we were growing up. Now I make them. I don't do the coffee part. I add about 1/4 cup of shredded coconut. 

Haven't made any for quite awhile. I just might have to do that tonight.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I made them and they were wonderful. I did increase the cocoa to 1/2 cup. I was in desperate need of a chocolate fix. We are not real big on coconut here, so I rolled half of them in more cocoa and the other half in powdered sugar. I am going to make these at Christmas. 

I am think of doing an adult version using homemade coffee liqueur instead of the coffee.


----------

